# In FEAR of



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a 2 folds response. 

The funniest thing I have seen was when I worked a hayride attraction. I went up on my day off and the guy with the chainsaw sotted me and came onto the wagon, which was not allowed, and started fighting with me. I was screaming and really buiulding it up and the people were all trying to pull me away from the guy. I was eventually pulled off the wagon by the chainsaw guy. The bad thing was I had to WALK back to the enterence.

The one thing that scared me is...Oh wait, I never get scared.....hehe

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------

